# X-Men Wolverine - Setup not running



## prsnthjim (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi,

Today i tried to install X-Men Origins Wolverine. When i start the autorun, i got a screen with the options Install, Extras etc. When i click on install, the setup does not run at all... A screen just flashes n number of times with the title Microsoft .NET Framework... My computer is Dell Inspiron 15R-5521 with Win 8.1, i3 processor, 4 GB RAM, 500GB HDD and 1GB Graphics memory... Please help!!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Where are you installing the game from?

Do you have the .NET Framework installed?


----------



## prsnthjim (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi Masterchief...

I have the .NET framework already istalled... I install the game from my HDD (Downloaded version)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How old is the game? Is it made for Windows 8?


----------



## prsnthjim (Feb 3, 2015)

It is a 5 year old game ...and Windows 8 is not listed in the recommended sys req.

*System requirements*

*Recommended:* Core 2 Duo 2.6 GHz, 2 GB RAM, graphic card 256 MB (GeForce 7600 or better), 8 GB HDD, Windows XP SP2/Vista SP1

Will this be the cause? Because i am able to run older games!!! In the official MS site they have mentioned it as compatible


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> I install the game from my HDD (*Downloaded version*)


From where?


----------



## prsnthjim (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi gcavan,
I downloaded it from torrentz...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Torrent downloads can cause issues like this. If you want the game to work, you will need to purchase it.

They also follow with a LARGE risk of malware appearing on your system, including viruses, spyware, adware, Trojans, and much more.

Torrent downloads are also illegal to use.

We will no longer be assisting you with these games due to our forum rules. Please read the rules before posting on the forum again. The rules can be found at the top of every page.


----------

